# Smoker shut down



## charmon (Jul 25, 2020)

I am cooking a 12lb brisket on an electric Traeger grill.  It was smoking for 6 hours at 225 degrees before I walked away.  Sometime between 1:30 and 5 it shut down.  When I went back out the meat was 95 degrees.   Should I toss the meat or is it salvageable?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2020)

Do you know what the internal meat temp was when you walked away?
Al


----------



## charmon (Jul 25, 2020)

I did a rookie mistake and didn't take it.


----------



## sprky (Jul 25, 2020)

Knowing what I do, as I use a traeger, I dont think it was out very long  hour or so.  With that said at 225 you were probity in the 100-125 range at 6 hours.  Thats internal temp, your surface temp was much higher, over the 140.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 25, 2020)

Don't leave your smoker unattended. If you decide to sleep though a cook then at least purchase a probe setup that will connect through your phone and alert you if temp drops or spikes. Without it you are gambling Everytime on either the fire going out or even worse your pit catching fire and burning to the ground. Inkbird is giving away promo codes for 50% off. Good deal on a great probe setup




__





						50% OFF Discount for Inkbird WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes-$50
					

Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings. Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)  This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## normanaj (Jul 25, 2020)

What Jake said.A good wireless probe with an alarm will save you a lot of frustration.


----------

